# Doctor near Sitges



## Behindthesun (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi guys, was trying to look around if I can find any information about what is necessary as a foreigner to go to the doctor and how do I find a doctor here? Seems kind of complicated. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Behindthesun said:


> Hi guys, was trying to look around if I can find any information about what is necessary as a foreigner to go to the doctor and how do I find a doctor here? Seems kind of complicated.
> Thank you in advance.


it depends............

your flag says you are from the UK


do you receive a state pension from there?

or do you pay NI here in Spain?

if the answer is _*yes*__* to either question*_ you can register at your local state health centre

if _*no to both*_ then you will need private health care


you can get temporary state health care using your EHIC card though - do a search of the forum, this is often discussed


----------



## Granollers (Dec 30, 2010)

The situation varies according to whether you are an EU citizen, and whether you are in Spain on a temporary or permanent basis, and I can only write about what applies to EU citizens.

How to register with a doctor in Spain

The Catalan Public Health system is called CatSalut Servei Català de la Salut and just as in the UK you need to register with a doctor before you can use their services.

In order to register with a doctor you need to have a Spanish social security number and be registered at your local Ayuntamiento (town hall) first. Your registration paper (empadronamiento) must be less than three months old. As always, you will need some form of photo identification such as your passport and a photocopy of that document.

If you are employed, then you need to get your NIE number (like a UK NI number) and you get this from the local Police Station. This varies though in different regions so again google "NIE in Spain". 

Go to the nearest CatSalut (do a google search for nearest one to you). So, you will need your NIE, Passport, Social Security number and Empadroniamento. Sounds complicated but it really isn't at all ok. Just remember to make photocopies of each document you have, plus take originals, as they are reluctant to make copies here; they'll send you away to make copies and then return!! The Empadroniamento is important because you won't be able to have an open file at the doctors without it. You then get sent, in the post, a blue and white card (like a credit card) and this must be shown for all visits to your doctor/nurse etc. 

Castillan/Catalan is spoken so at least try to learn one or the other at least for basic communication (or use a translating device and prepare what you need to say - a bit of a kop-out but it works nonetheless). 

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When I needed a doctor I just went to the local health centre (I found that by asking around) with my passport, NIE number, EHIC card and photocopies of all of them (most important cos they wont photocopy for you!!) and registered! I then started work here and got a SS number which I took a copy of and they added it to my records!

Jo xxx


----------

